# rooting .905



## Bionic12 (Apr 16, 2012)

so I flashed back from eclipse 2.2 to .902 and then took the .905 update and lost my root and now I can't root .905, i have tried pete and motofail and neither work. Is there an updated version of motofail that I need?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Works on mine. Make sure USB debugging is checked.

from my brain via big stupid thumbs


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Motofail works... make sure you use moto cable and turn usb debugging on and you'll be fine

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

MotoFail worked for me without any problems.


----------



## Bionic12 (Apr 16, 2012)

K ill try that. I had usb debugging on and it was the moto cable with my phone. When i hooked it up and clicked to start the root it acted like it couldn't find the device. Do i need to take superiser off first and bootstrap and then root and install bootstrap after? It rooted when i flashed to. 902 and then i tool the update and thats when i has trouble. Ill try again tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

